# New RS3 revealed



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11412128578 ... ith-367-ps

Gives an Audi as to what the next tt rs will be running. A bit underwhelmed with the looks if being honest, think it's the wheels...

Eyes peeled for saloon


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Not really taken with it. Audi have lost the plot with their RS models, they look too similar to the rest of the range. Whatever happened to the flared arches? Headlights aren't very aggressive and not a fan of the interior tbh - dislike the pop-up mickey mouse screen, this should be integrated and is a backwards step in the latest cars.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Been looking forward to the release of the RS3 and i too feel a bit underwhelmed.  Hopefully the saloon might have a bit more flare.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope it looks more like the a3 clubsport concept we saw:


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

i think it may look better with a black optics round the exhaust


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Five doors is too many doors and 1520kg is still way too lardy.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Its got the exhausts that the old RS3 should have had form the Go and a front that looks no different to a normal A3.

All just a bit soft, lardy and why so many doors?


----------



## alanlew (Jan 25, 2013)

A bit of a bus in my opinion,not exactly sleek is it!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it looks way to similar to the new golf

No flared arches anymore ! Boo
Bmw have started flaring now, it's a must in my opinion


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

iv seen a 3 door 1 in black with black round the rear exhaust that actually looks pretty nice


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Rs adam said:


> iv seen a 3 door 1 in black with black round the rear exhaust that actually looks pretty nice


RS3 is 5 door only bud


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

oh :/ must of been a photo shopped picture as it was on google , that's a shame they do need to make a 3 door one tho


----------



## gabin (Jun 26, 2014)

IF you're not the kind of guy who goes on a track too often and more of a family one, I think the RS3 will do the job pretty well.

Me personally, I like it in 5 doors, knowing that I have all that torque in the 2.5L engine in front of me and my kid in the back seat. Not saying that I'm gonna drag race someone with my kid in the car, but it looks cool.


----------

